# Would this be safe around a rabbit? Essential oil blend



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

The vet I take my kitty to has a natural flea deterrent spray. It's essential oils so I'm not sure if it would be ok around Sophie...

Ingredients:distilled water, lavender oil, lime oil, rosemary oil, peppermint oil. You're supposed to spray in on the fur and massage in or spray in their bed.

I'm not planning on using it on Sophie but her and my cat hang out together and I wasn't sure about her breathing it in as I've heard that some essential oils are harmful even to breathe in.

The vet isn't rabbit savvy so I can't ask them.


----------



## Misspoppy (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't have a good answer to this question, but Google has some really good articles on this that I would check in to.

:bambiandthumper


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 9, 2014)

I have an essential oil diffuser that I use allllll the time. I also spray it on my furniture and such. I use most oils that you listed, and none have ever bothered Nessa. But since rabbits have sensitive respiratory systems, I would just watch her a bit around your cat. Other than that, as long as you don't spray/rub it on Sophie, she should be fine. The only oils I would really worry about is eucalyptus and tea tree. Eucalyptus/tea tree seemed to agitate Nessa.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jul 13, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> I have an essential oil diffuser that I use allllll the time. I also spray it on my furniture and such. I use most oils that you listed, and none have ever bothered Nessa. But since rabbits have sensitive respiratory systems, I would just watch her a bit around your cat. Other than that, as long as you don't spray/rub it on Sophie, she should be fine. The only oils I would really worry about is eucalyptus and tea tree. Eucalyptus/tea tree seemed to agitate Nessa.



Thanks
I couldn't use either of those oils anyway because they are unsafe for cats. I've asked a couple of the vets around here and they seem to think that Sophie shouldn't get fleas anyway and since my kitty is primarily indoors, the risk is low. 

MissPoppy do you have a link to these articles? I've not seen anything online about rabbits and essential oils. Thanks


----------

